# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Help needed with davinci 1.0a

## asiddiqui86

So I purchased this printer from a company here in Sydney in printed twice and then stopped printing.

I put the printer in nozzle cleaning mode and it just wouldn't heat up, eventually i received error 0011.

I looked up the error and saw a few videos talking about the connector and how it needs to be changed as the printers connector is faulty.

I changed it and nothing. So I changed the cartridge filament and then tried. Still nothing.

I removed the extruder heat cartridge and connected it to a 12v transformer. The cartridge worked fine it heated up and everything.

Now i have no idea what is wrong with it, it seems the connector isnt working at the motherboard.

Now i can't hook up the extruder heat cartridge directly to a 12 v transformer because it heats up to 275c and then the machine freezes up and says to power off the machine.

When looking at the back where the extruder cartridge is plugged in to the motherboard the round cylinder looking things light up all around it with red led's and the heater never works.

I really need help as the company i bought it from keep telling me they wont refund.

----------

